# Above ground pool Heater/Chiller



## mevans (Dec 24, 2010)

Anyone know of a company that sells heaters/chillers for above ground pools?
Living in a rented place i refuse point blank to have a pool installed so we got an intex above ground job.
I know intex make a pool heater, but cannot find anyone selling one here. Also could do with a chiller during the summer, but I reckon they will only be available for larger pools and cost a small fortune. If anyone can prove me wrong, I would be eternally grateful!


----------

